# Mythos



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

I have started a new thread over here as I'm ordering my Londinium R but am trying to get some guidance on my new grinder.

I set my budget between £1000 - £1500 and have been researching a few.

It would seem the mythos is within my grasp but I am unsure if it really suits the home user environment, I know this is all subjective, after all my wife thinks my mazzer is ugly as hell.

So given the choice and trying to pair to my Londinium R what's the short list you would suggest based on what you actually have at home or have used? My experience is currently my expobar and mazzer jolly.

The Londinium R was decided on after using a friends but the grinder question is much harder to decide as I'm unlikely going to get to road test any.

Mythos. ? Which one

Ek43


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Dane said:


> I have started a new thread over here as I'm ordering my Londinium R but am trying to get some guidance on my new grinder.
> 
> I set my budget between £1000 - £1500 and have been researching a few.
> 
> ...


It'll depend to a large degree on whether you intend to single dose or whether you are happy to run an on demand grinder the way in which they are designed to be used. The EK43 is an option but it's a steep learning curve and completely different to using an on demand grinder. It does give you the advantage of being able to use it to make amazing brewed coffee as well though - In that sense the EK is actually pretty good value. The Mythos would give you good results but the heating element is pointless in a domestic setting and uses a fair bit of electric too - essentially, you'd be paying for a feature that you would probably leave disconnected.

If you're thinking about a coffee or two a day, I'd suggest looking at something like an HG-ONE. It's pretty, superbly engineered and grinds coffee really well. The Compak E8 is also a good option for you (disclaimer: we are a distributor for those) and considerably less money than a Mythos. We use these with our Londinium commercial machines in the cafe and they're solid.


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> It'll depend to a large degree on whether you intend to single dose or whether you are happy to run an on demand grinder the way in which they are designed to be used. The EK43 is an option but it's a steep learning curve and completely different to using an on demand grinder. It does give you the advantage of being able to use it to make amazing brewed coffee as well though - In that sense the EK is actually pretty good value. The Mythos would give you good results but the heating element is pointless in a domestic setting and uses a fair bit of electric too - essentially, you'd be paying for a feature that you would probably leave disconnected.
> 
> If you're thinking about a coffee or two a day, I'd suggest looking at something like an HG-ONE. It's pretty, superbly engineered and grinds coffee really well. The Compak E8 is also a good option for you (disclaimer: we are a distributor for those) and considerably less money than a Mythos. We use these with our Londinium commercial machines in the cafe and they're solid.


Hi, i only ever single shot but also do enjoy brewed, I currently run another grinder a macap which is set to grind for brewed and does a good job, just really messy!

the reality is I want the least hassle and consistency, something that will not look out of place in a home kitchen but will give me the very best quality for my money for light roasts.

The hg one is a work of art but I just know I would find the manual part tedious after a while.

why is the ek43 such a steep learning curve? and why has some of the feedback i have seen on the compac not put their range in the same league?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The EK is in a league of it's own - it's just different to other grinders when using for espresso. Good results are possible no doubt but it can be frustrating and you need to be happy with more diluted espresso in general. There is a tonne of info about the EK43 on here so maybe worth you looking at some of that stuff.

I don't know what feedback you have seen and the whole 'my grinder is better than your grinder' stuff will go on till the end of time no doubt. The Mythos is a great grinder, no doubt about that - we've had them, used them, liked them etc etc. It's about how much you want to spend and what aesthetic you are looking for too. The Mythos is several hundred pounds more expensive than the E8 - it's up to individuals as to whether they think it's worth paying. For me, results in the cup are no better (at least when using the RedSpeed burrs in the Compak) - if we thought they were, we'd be running one in the cafe but n doubt others will have opinions about that too.

If I were you - given you want to single dose and you enjoy brewed - I'd go for the EK - see if you can live with it as there is potential for meeting all your needs within one grinder.


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> The EK is in a league of it's own - it's just different to other grinders when using for espresso. Good results are possible no doubt but it can be frustrating and you need to be happy with more diluted espresso in general. There is a tonne of info about the EK43 on here so maybe worth you looking at some of that stuff.
> 
> I don't know what feedback you have seen and the whole 'my grinder is better than your grinder' stuff will go on till the end of time no doubt. The Mythos is a great grinder, no doubt about that - we've had them, used them, liked them etc etc. It's about how much you want to spend and what aesthetic you are looking for too. The Mythos is several hundred pounds more expensive than the E8 - it's up to individuals as to whether they think it's worth paying. For me, results in the cup are no better (at least when using the RedSpeed burrs in the Compak) - if we thought they were, we'd be running one in the cafe but n doubt others will have opinions about that too.
> 
> If I were you - given you want to single dose and you enjoy brewed - I'd go for the EK - see if you can live with it as there is potential for meeting all your needs within one grinder.


sorry to keep asking but is the adjustment on the E43 easier when it comes to switching between brewed and espresso, I know I cant do this on my mazzer as to move the burrs sees me spending an eternity trying to get dialled back in. hence why I have two grinders.

I had been spending some time researching the E43 but I was concerned that fine adjustment on espresso seems difficult or perhaps the finest adjustment isn't there?

The E8 with the redspeed burrs would hit the spot and I shared your thoughts about the suitability of the Mythos, still, when spending in the region of £1500 the choice is bewildering and the hesitation that comes with making a decision is painful !!!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Dane said:


> sorry to keep asking but is the adjustment on the E43 easier when it comes to switching between brewed and espresso, I know I cant do this on my mazzer as to move the burrs sees me spending an eternity trying to get dialled back in. hence why I have two grinders.
> 
> I had been spending some time researching the E43 but I was concerned that fine adjustment on espresso seems difficult or perhaps the finest adjustment isn't there?
> 
> The E8 with the redspeed burrs would hit the spot and I shared your thoughts about the suitability of the Mythos, still, when spending in the region of £1500 the choice is bewildering and the hesitation that comes with making a decision is painful !!!


Changing the grind setting on the Ek Is easier than pretty much any grinder. Shots are generally faster as you can't grind as fine as with an espresso grinder generally. The high extraction stuff happens as a result of using more water, hence the more diluted shots. We use the EK when we are just wanting to try the odd shot of something.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you enjoy thick syrupy shot with a lot of body?

Yes =Ignore ek buy another grinder

Do you want a grinder that doses easily and requires little basket prep that anyone can walk up to?

Yes = see answer above

Do you enjoy traditional Italian style espresso or drink mainly milk based drinks?

Yes = guess what I'm going say

Is your machined fixed at 9 bar pressure?

Yes=........

Before you buy an ek go and try espresso from one...

It's different, to some better to others not.


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

thanks that gave me a better insight into the EK43, if I was to think what was the most important factor with this purchase I would say from mrboots2u list is "Do you enjoy thick syrupy shot with a lot of body?" then the answer is yes along with flavour, as this is what espresso is all about for me, the brewed is also important but doesn't require the grinder capabilities of a £1500 machine but I am sure others may disagree.

so with the Mythos perhaps not fitting my needs due to its overly commercial nature and the E43 not ticking my espresso boxes that leaves me with a few other options perhaps? The HG one isn't for me as its manual,

alongside the Compac E8 what else is there that is highly rated and capable of producing the very highest quality shots?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Dane said:


> thanks that gave me a better insight into the EK43, if I was to think what was the most important factor with this purchase I would say from mrboots2u list is "Do you enjoy thick syrupy shot with a lot of body?" then the answer is yes along with flavour, as this is what espresso is all about for me, the brewed is also important but doesn't require the grinder capabilities of a £1500 machine but I am sure others may disagree.
> 
> so with the Mythos perhaps not fitting my needs due to its overly commercial nature and the E43 not ticking my espresso boxes that leaves me with a few other options perhaps? The HG one isn't for me as its manual,
> 
> alongside the Compac E8 what else is there that is highly rated and capable of producing the very highest quality shots?


Given your preference, a conical grinder may well be a better bet for you. Have you thought about trying to pick up something used? At least then you could figure out what you like. Something like a Compak E10 or a Robur or something. Neither is going to work well single dosing though, they need the weight of beans over the burrs to work properly.

It's a shame the HG one is out for you as I'd say it completely fits the bill for you, other that not having a motor of course.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm slowly doing research on a future grinder purchase. I was thinking EK but after reading this, it doesn't sound like it's a great choice without changing the burs for espresso. So what would be? I'm happy or even prefer to single dose, I like single origins on the lighter side. My current set up is a Euro and a Cimbali Magnum. This would be a second set up as I split my time between France and London.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm slowly doing research on a future grinder purchase. I was thinking EK but after reading this, it doesn't sound like it's a great choice without changing the burs for espresso. So what would be? I'm happy or even prefer to single dose, I like single origins on the lighter side. My current set up is a Euro and a Cimbali Magnum. This would be a second set up as I split my time between France and London.


You don't need to change the burrs on an EK, you just have to adjust how you think about espresso. Having a machine where you can reduce the water pressure helps hugely when using the EK too. Some of the best espresso I've ever tasted has been on an EK with standard burrs.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Then there's the Monolith . . .

I am very happy with my E8. It feels really 'run in' now and has improved over the few weeks we've had it. My coffee is better than I ever imagined I would be able to produce at home.

And having sampled Foundry's coffee, produced from an E8/Londinium, I would go so far as to say it has been better than any coffee we have ever had in any coffee shop.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do you think a Mythos is too commercial? They work exceptionally well in the home with beans in the hopper, but not for single dosing. There are only a small handful of grinders that single dose. If you want to single dose, buy a Versalab or Monolith or R120. Would be much easier if you decided if your focus was brewed or espresso and bought a suitable grinder for first choice and something else for second. Every time you change your bean you are left dialling in again. I do not get the single dose argument. I find a bean and drink it, then move onto another, but perhaps I am odd


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

dfk41,

The focus is espresso, I have another grinder solely for brewed, it was just a case of seeing if I could cover both types of grinding which I guess isn't practical. As far as single dosing goes I don't change beans I currently only put into my mazzer what I need out as I can't control output accurately hence my current practice of single dosing, so i am more then happy to fill the hopper if I can control what comes out accurately.

The nuova simonelli mythos one clima pro looks the part and I haven't seen a poor review, only a few comments on the warmer being unnecessary in a domestic setting, dfk41 do you have any negatives on this grinder ? my thoughts were it seemed as large as the londinium !


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm slowly doing research on a future grinder purchase. I was thinking EK but after reading this, it doesn't sound like it's a great choice without changing the burs for espresso. So what would be? I'm happy or even prefer to single dose, I like single origins on the lighter side. My current set up is a Euro and a Cimbali Magnum. This would be a second set up as I split my time between France and London.


Light roast single origins are well matched for an EK, no need to change burrs. What machine do you have?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dane said:


> dfk41,
> 
> The focus is espresso, I have another grinder solely for brewed, it was just a case of seeing if I could cover both types of grinding which I guess isn't practical. As far as single dosing goes I don't change beans I currently only put into my mazzer what I need out as I can't control output accurately hence my current practice of single dosing, so i am more then happy to fill the hopper if I can control what comes out accurately.
> 
> The nuova simonelli mythos one clima pro looks the part and I haven't seen a poor review, only a few comments on the warmer being unnecessary in a domestic setting, dfk41 do you have any negatives on this grinder ? my thoughts were it seemed as large as the londinium !


I have had many Mythos and always return to them as my grinder of choice. Nothing can match them and I mean nothing, for overall performance and ease of living with. Hardly any retention due to the angle the burrs are set at. The Clima Pro looks nicer than the normal one and has the heater that you will never use. I would go for the normal one unless the price differential makes not buying the Clima. I have had a Clima and Working Dog now owns it. BB have normal ones though out of stock currently thy will get you one quickly

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mythos-grinder-2894.html


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

I did a quick google and see you can get a clima pro for £1700, which I agree does look nicer for the home, is there a go to guy for a good deal on one of these ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dane said:


> I did a quick google and see you can get a clima pro for £1700, which I agree does look nicer for the home, is there a go to guy for a good deal on one of these ?


Don't Go to coffee italia


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> You don't need to change the burrs on an EK, you just have to adjust how you think about espresso. Having a machine where you can reduce the water pressure helps hugely when using the EK too. Some of the best espresso I've ever tasted has been on an EK with standard burrs.





fluffles said:


> Light roast single origins are well matched for an EK, no need to change burrs. What machine do you have?


I have a pre milenium La Pavoni Europiccola which is paired with a La Cimbali Magnum the only proper setup I've owned. I'm spending more time in London with work so I want to get a second set up. I only drink espresso and I'm the only one in the house who drinks coffee. I like the idea of a Londinium which is a pretty stupid thing to say as I've never had a coffee from one so in the short term I'm thinking of getting another Pavoni but I'm trying to work out what grinder to get. I'm intrigued to see what difference a "better" grinder will give over my Magnum I would like something with not too much retention but after that I'm open to any suggestions. I would also like to get it secondhand.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I can grind plenty fine enough on my EK after aligning the burrs. Gives more of a traditional espresso (less dilute) but I never have to dial in or throw a shot away. It's a "for life" grinder as my friend once said to me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

New, new prices for Grinders for the Clima Pro are expensive , especially for something that you aint gonna use the functionality of ( the heater ) . Cafe's get way better deals , through wholesale accounts and keeping the Vat in other parts of the business. If you are comfortable with £1900 on a new grinder ( be warned it will dump money at that price if you try and sell it , close to £4-500 i would guess straight off the bat ) then that is all good. I really would advise buying it in the uK , as opposed to cafe itaiia ( where I presumed you got the £1700 price from ) as I have heard inconsistent service levels from them. £1900 is getting to top whack for grinder ( yeah Peak etc cost a bit more ) But I would suggest trying some out ( others too ) if you can before dumping that amount of cash one. Especially as seeing your budget on this thread has now gone from £1500 to close to £2k .

Honestly people will tell you what they have is the best for you . Listening to your preferences I would suggest that the EK probably isnt the closest to those and I think you need reduced pressure ( IMHO ) to get the best from this grinder But try it, see who is near you ...


----------



## Dane (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Mrboots2u I think I will run a wanted add for a few weeks and see what pops up.

Cheers for the advice


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dane said:


> my thoughts were it seemed as large as the londinium !


A pic for comparison (albeit on its side and its an L1 not an LR) its the same size machine









I echo whats been said. The CP is overkill for a home environment but has better WAF than the standard Mythos. It makes great coffee and I wouldn't change it, much the same as many who have other makes of grinders.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> I have a pre milenium La Pavoni Europiccola which is paired with a La Cimbali Magnum the only proper setup I've owned. I'm spending more time in London with work so I want to get a second set up. I only drink espresso and I'm the only one in the house who drinks coffee. I like the idea of a Londinium which is a pretty stupid thing to say as I've never had a coffee from one so in the short term I'm thinking of getting another Pavoni but I'm trying to work out what grinder to get. I'm intrigued to see what difference a "better" grinder will give over my Magnum I would like something with not too much retention but after that I'm open to any suggestions. I would also like to get it secondhand.


A more "conventional" espresso grinder (i.e. not EK) would probably suit your current and proposed setup best


----------

